# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Refastin

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dluzszego czasu bardzo mnie boli zoladek,bralam rozne leki p-bolowe i nic nie pomaga.Raz dostalam od sasiadki Refastin -tabletki i jak reka odjal ,bol minal.Od tamtego czasu lecze sie tylko tym lekiem.Dodam ze nie biore go non stop tylko w razie bolu.Mam pytanie ,czy moge go brac bezkarnie?

----------


## Krzysztof

Refastin to skuteczny lek, lecz nie jest zalecany w przypadku problemów z żołądkiem. Jako niesteroidowy lek przeciwzapalny ma na niego niekorzystny wpływ, sprzyja chorobie wrzodowej. Nie powinien być również przyjmowany w przypadku bólów żołądka - te wymagają poszukania przyczyny, należy zgłosić problem lekarzowi rodzinnemu. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam juz u lekarza w tej sprawie,dostalam wtedy tabletki LANTERA i z poczatku pomagaly,pozniej juz nie.Dostalam tez skierowanie na gastroskopie ale jej nie zrobilam,chociaz czasami bardzo mnie boli to nie moge sie zebrac.Podejrzewam ze to sa chyba wrzody.Kiedys mialam bardzo stresujace zycie i to  mi teraz wychodzi.Dopoki sie nie przejadam to jest dobrze,a jak sobie pozwole na cos wiecej to znowu cierpie.Kiedys nie wiedzialam co to znaczy bol zoladka ,teraz nie zycze nikomu.Wiele sie w zyciu wycierpialam ,cale dziecinstwo przelezalam w szpitalach.Jak wyszlam z jednego to wpadlam w nastepne.Dzisiaj ide do lekarza naprawde jak juz jest mus,wiec i z tym odwlekam jak tylko sie da,ale to jest wszystko do czasu.Pozdrawiam i dziekuje za odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam stwierdzone zwyrodnienie stawu biodrowego. Ortopeda u którego byłam powiedział mi że jedynym sposobem leczenia w moim przypadku jest endoproteza (mam dopiero 33 lata). Przepisał mi leki m. in refastin mam go brać codziennie? nawet kiedy ból jest znośny ?

----------

